# Brain Tumour



## Melissa87 (9 mo ago)

So my last 3 pgs tested embryo transfers failed. But I had a headaches the last whole time and always assumed it was the meds. Despite the fact that I have one inconclusive and one low level Mosiac left we were going to try donor eggs. So that process is underway and she will cycle soon.

Last week I was in so much pain I couldn’t function and was in the ER 3 times and finally a doctor listened and got a cat scan and found a large tumour. They resected as much as possible in surgery but could only do so much given that they didn’t want to influence normal tissue. The biospsy shows it’s not cancer thankgod. However due to fluid build up and pressure the surgeon and my fs think this possibly caused my failures .
I am just waiting in hospital for them to insert an internal stent. I’m so eager to have another baby. Has this happened to anyone else ?

my 3 year old also conceived through Ive doesn’t get why mommy is in hospital and I’m struggling to explain


----------



## Lola2021 (Dec 25, 2020)

Im so sorry to hear that you are going through such a tough time. Glad to hear its not cancer but still its serious surgery so take some time to recover and look after yourself x


----------



## MissJolly (8 mo ago)

I echo what @Lola2021 says. What an absolutely terrible time you must be having. I’m glad that it’s not cancer but it’s still a massive operation. I wish you all the best with your treatment and recovery. Sending love and prayers for you and your family x


----------



## Melissa87 (9 mo ago)

Thank you both so much!


----------

